# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Team Lindsey Medical hits NYC ironman Aug 11

## Dr. Lindsey

Capping off a 2 year run on triathlons, I completed the NYC ironman course this past Saturday. My cutters/placers and I did a few other half iron races in South Carolina and Florida.



We raised over 38,000.00 for cancer vaccine research this year, and although it may not look like it...it was a lot of fun.



This picture is at about mile 101 on the bike course, and Chi Chi and Virginia are spraying me with water, while Wendy took the picture.  All 3 volunteered at mile 11 all day, handing out drinks and food to the 2500 competitors while wearing "Ironman for Julia" t-shirts.



Thanks to everyone who donated.  My triathlon career is now over.



William Lindsey

----------


## chrisis

Congratulations  :Smile:

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Amazing! Hope your daughter is doing well doc.

----------


## Winston

Great job Dr. Lindsey!

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks for the comments.  Julia is doing well thanks and met me at the finish line with her brother and mom.   She's been back in the gym training with me and runs a mile or bikes 2 miles and then does pushups and pullups 3 times a week.

This triathlon stuff helped keep my sanity.   I've recommended it to a bunch of patients and I know 3 have joined Team in Training to do triathlons or marathons and raise money for Leukemia research.  Plus, if you are a single guy...its a great place to meet people who are in shape.  Its still fun for old married guys too.

Dr. Lindsey

----------


## ThinningB420

Thank you for sharing this. It's wonderful that you used this event to help others. Also sounds like a lot of fun. Big props to you.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks.  And just yesterday a patient's son was talking with me about this stuff and went on and signed up for a "team in training" event to raise money for leukemia research.  I've now had 3 patients and one family member start triathloning and I'd encourage everyone to consider it.  Its a particularly good place to meet athletic singles... and its still nice if you're an old married guy like me.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## Davey Jones

Whoa, you look pretty big compared to the average triathlete.  Congrats on carrying all that extra muscle to the finish line.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Haaa.  You hit the nail on the head.  So I was doing Team in Training events for 2 years and was wearing a large outfit of theirs.   And by the end of even olympic events I was one big scab from chaffing.

So I ordered this custom suit and the fellow who sold it to me was a "large" at 5ft4in and 130 pounds.  Now he is the typical triathlon guy.  The guy who won NYC iron was 6-3 160 pounds.  Like a gazelle.   I'm more like a rhino lumbering along.   Still 30 pounds came off of my big rear end this year in training.

Dr. L

----------

